# ISO HELP - Cheesy Squash Dip



## Saphellae (Apr 29, 2008)

I need help with this recipe. It lacks the oomph I want.

Steamed squash mashed with cheddar cheese
a bit of salt
and some chicken broth (not too much, it'll get watery)
Warm it so that the cheese melts, and serve.

It has good flavour but it lacks something. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Katie H (Apr 29, 2008)

Perhaps adding  some Worcestershire sauce, hot sauce  or hot  mustard might perk  it  up a  bit.  I'd say  add some  more salt, but  Cheddar is a  bit  salty and  it might  not need any more  salt.  Maybe  some  onions  or  shallots.   Seems   as  though it needs  more depth and a  "kick."


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Apr 29, 2008)

Dry Mustard, dijon mustard, I do not know if it is available where you live but you might want to swith to cheese wize it has quite a kick all by itself


----------



## Saphellae (Apr 30, 2008)

I dont think cheese whiz would taste good in this dish.  I prefer it on toast, not in my recipes LOL!

Worcestershire sauce maybe, I think that would give it a kick. I have some tabasco or franks hot sauce too. I actually looked up in the cupboard and saw the Worty sauce but I passed right by it. lol


----------



## Jeff G. (May 1, 2008)

Ginger!!!  nothing like ginger with squash.


----------



## JPolito830 (May 2, 2008)

Jeff G. said:


> Ginger!!!  nothing like ginger with squash.



I second that...You can never go wrong with fresh ginger!


----------



## Calya (May 2, 2008)

Some grated parmesan mixed into the squash, then topped with cheese?


----------



## jkath (May 2, 2008)

I third the ginger idea, and also freshly grated nutmeg.


----------



## Saphellae (May 2, 2008)

I did try the nutmeg and it made it better, the night I posted this. I think I might just find another dip for myself to enjoy.. this one is too bland.


----------



## jkath (May 2, 2008)

how about making one with sweet potato?


----------



## Saphellae (May 2, 2008)

For a dip? That might be interesting. I'd definately be able to play a bit more with spices.


----------

